# fine point fountain pen kit



## kenlholley (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm looking for a fine tipped fountain pen for a customer of mine.  He is an artist and is looking for a medium to fine tipped fountain pen for his drawings.
Any suggestions?  I haven't made any fountain pens yet so I'm not familiar with the nib types.  Thanks


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 11, 2014)

I get upgrade nibs for fountain pens that I make from Classic Nibs.  I have had good luck with their Bock nibs.  They are great to work with as well.


----------



## avbill (Jun 11, 2014)

see classic nibs  for  fine  and extra fine nibs


----------



## lorbay (Jun 11, 2014)

I have been using these for fine point.
Esterbrook Fountain Pen Nibs
Lin.


----------



## kyaggie (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's another nice nib (Heritage) at Exotic Blanks in fine or medium and #5 and #6 in size...
https://www.exoticblanks.com/Heritance-5-Steel-Nib-Choose-Point.html

Mike


----------

